# POLE: Hunting in Comfort- Gentlemen



## song_dog_slammer (Dec 26, 2000)

Underwear-Whats that? Song Dog may never know?


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I like to wear the traditional kilt when upland bird hunting, lassie. Burrs are a bother, but makes an interesting pass time for the wife after the hunt.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

This topic is too funny! Thanks for sharing...I think! 

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------

